# 360° Tubular Vivarium



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey I would like to share some pics of the new vivarium I am building... It's a 4' tall x 2" feet wide. Built it out of a rolled 4x8 sheet of 1mm thick Polycarbonate. The centre is made from a heat bent ABS pipes covered in an epoxy/clay mixture and some Epiweb. I got my inspiration for this from Michael from Michael’s orchids. He invented Epiweb and Hygrolon and I believe he was the first to start build cylinder vivariums like this out of extra thin Polycarbonate. The idea to use ABS came from this build>> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/67737-diy-office-peru-habitat.html 
One thing I did which I think was pretty neat was to have the central structure part support the top and run the plumbing and electrical through the centre... The vivarium opens from the side> along the seam, right now it is just held closed with tape. But soon I plan get ferritic stainless steel strips for the top and bottom and attach some rare earth magnets to the Lexan and separate them from the steel with pieces of low friction plastic. It is a little hard to describe exactly so I'm sorry but what I want is to have the Lexan able to rotate independent of the rest of the vivarium to access it 360 degree… The top and bottom of the vivarium is made of a pieces of plastic garage I grabbed from my construction site where i work I think they were for a access hatch to a underground water storage thing. Any comments are extremely welcome. I will do my best to reply to all of them. I don't know what I'm going to put in here yet for plants/animals. Sugesstions are appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

That thing is sweet!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Amazing work done so far !
If I may, I would suggest adding some thinner vines (diy in Raf's vivarium thread). They would add depth and more complexity to the main structure. 

As for plant selection, I'd go with creepers, epiphytic ferns, perhaps orchids and bromeliads. The latter should be placed on the side branches not to high up to allow maximum light to reach down to the bottom of the viv'. 
In addition to the Office Peru habitat, other threads display great plant lists that could be a good starting point: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...80-bunsins-29-gallon-p-vittatus-vivarium.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/130490-cork-tube-tank-build.html

I'm also wondering about the lights you're using. Some info would be much appreciated. 


Regards,


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

alogan Thanks man really stoked to see it coming together

Rafs build was how i got the idea to use epoxy mixed with a thin aggregate to create realistic bark/wood. His moss seemed to do really great. I will see how well my mixture with epoxy+clay works.

snake54320 Yes I think you are right about that thinner vines adding some depth and complexity. I will definatly add some. I realize lighting may be an issue for me. My original design had the vivarium much more wider and shorter. Right now it is just lit wit some LED bulbs from Home depot. I am planning on getting some LED chips and making a DIY light board. Like what they do for saltwater aquariums... https://www.reefs.com/blog/2012/12/...-lights-with-neptune-systems-apex-controller/
That way i can add some blues and red for the plants and also dusk/dawn. Oneday want have it hooked up with a breadboard and raspberry Pi to a touchscreen and have all the controles integrated into some kind of software program.
But for now that is only a "pipe dream" hahahaha... ya


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

I am going down to the plant store today I will post pictures of what i get!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

That's really cool! These cylindrical vivaria make really nice displays.

I would like to see some larger and more detailed photos of it once you get it all set up. It certainly has a lot of potential! I would strongly consider putting some larger plant species in there - something you don't commonly see like _Bertolonia_, _Nautilocalyx_ and/or some of those Colombian/Ecuadorian _Anthurium_ spp.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

What company did you use to heat up that polycarbonate?

Where they an aquarium manufacturer? Trying to figure out what type of company would have the oven large enough to heat form that beauty!


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Bunsincusin yea I'm surprised we don't see more of these cylindrical vivariums...

I will definatly post some detailed pictures once I have it set up. I have some more epoxying to do attaching the Epiweb. I really like the biotype setups and the idea of adding an Anthurium species. Your cylinders were a big inspiration for me to try to build this. I know we discussed before on another thread Cyclanthaceae, I think one of those would be great! I love the Bertolonia with the corrugated leaves and Nautilocalyx wow gorgeous! That would look great aswell. 
My problem with getting plants is living in British Columbia Canada it is difficult to find them. I went down to Hawaiian Botanicals the other day (its the only good spot to get bromeliads) and picked up these Neos. I think I will look into doing an order with Ecuagenera. I would like to maybe do like an Ecuadorian biotype

DerpyDartFrog It is actually just a standard sheet of 1mm thick Lexan, rolled up. Or cool bent you could say. Here's some links to Mikaels Nanovivs:

Cool vivarium - Orchid Forum by The Orchid Source

https://www.orchidsforum.com/threads/nano-vivarium-with-new-led-light.10204/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lika_sweden/albums/72157606521712474


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey so heres a little update for this... I was going to do a ecuagenera order for some cool orchids and other plants but I decided to wait because I wanted to work on getting some better lights happening first. However because I am scattered I started prepping it for plants already. I painted some mud into the epiweb to help get a few plants and moss established. I am still planning on adding some extra smaller vines. I put some temperate moss from the forest on it just to...you know see how it looks. Im remove it and add tropical moss once I get the sliding magnets working and the Lexan's back in place.


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

heres a some shots of it with the moss


----------



## sekibun (May 28, 2014)

Coniferous said:


> Hey so heres a little update for this... I was going to do a ecuagenera order for some cool orchids and other plants but I decided to wait because I wanted to work on getting some better lights happening first. However because I am scattered I started prepping it for plants already. I painted some mud into the epiweb to help get a few plants and moss established. I am still planning on adding some extra smaller vines. I put some temperate moss from the forest on it just to...you know see how it looks. Im remove it and add tropical moss once I get the sliding magnets working and the Lexan's back in place.


Does it really helps? What about misting? Will mud still remain on epiweb after you moist it?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This is going to look great! 

Utilizing those awesome vine structures to trail some exotic, close growing, clinging vine species to grow up towards the light would be awesome, especially with some bromeliads attached along the way for accent.


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

sekibun said:


> Does it really helps? What about misting? Will mud still remain on epiweb after you moist it?


Well its kind of an experiment. The mud is pretty packed into the Epiweb so i think it will stay there as long as I keep the misting light. Until the moss sends in filaments and stuff. Once the moss and plants espabishes. I dont care it washes away. I have never used Epiweb before but I was told by two others who have experience growing moss that this would be the way to go


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey sorry i don't have more of an update for you guys. I took out the temperate moss and ferns. Added some tropical moss I had in cultured. Hooked up the fogger to keep it moist. Ordered some better lights... LED chips (blue, red, bright white 6000k, yellow) going to build a lid out of something and attach those too it. Also ordered a mistking... seemed to have the best nozzles. Still trying to rap my head around how I want to secure the plastic (can't let go of the sliding magnets) right now it is held together with tape. New years resolutions. Build the light panel lid and hook up mist king. then build a rain maker and build a spot for the ultrasonic fogger-fall. still going to add those vines.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, but may need mist system and drainage. Also some good lights to reach all way to bottom.

I think hygrolon and epiweb was invented in Europe.


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

The water cooler jug in front will become the water collection underneath. Epiweb and Hygrolon were invented by Mikael Karlbom owner of DuskTropic in Sweden. He is also, I believe, the originator of this style of vivarium made out of rolled Polycarbonate sheets.


----------



## ericbrookey (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cool. Subscribed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

